# The Bible is worth 118 Accelerated Reader points.



## ErinP

DD (10) mentioned this morning that she was between books right now for AR, so she was just going to read her Bible. 

I said that sounded good, but asked if she realized that every book of the Bible had an AR test for it? Ie, the Bible can be read for AR points, too, if you want. 
She's almost through Genesis, so I looked it up. Six points. (NIV)

"Wow! How much is the whole thing worth??" So I just added it up. 



One hundred eighteen, for anyone else who needs to know these things.


----------



## GTX63

Since you dug out a corpse one post thread longhornies, feel free to expand on your thought.
How much AR points is the Bible?


----------



## Danaus29

GTX63 said:


> Since you dug out a corpse one post thread longhornies, feel free to expand on your thought.
> How much AR points is the Bible?


One and done spammer. I was told these should be reported, so I did.


----------

